# '39 Miss



## mike j (Sep 25, 2016)

Picked this one up at StevieZ's swap after not pulling the trigger on it up at the Dudley swap. A fellow good Caber , and I, came to a agreement, so here it is. Thanks Catfish, I reused your photo, it was better than the one I had. As you can see, it certainly has patina.


----------



## mike j (Sep 26, 2016)

It came apart a lot easier than expected, I think Kevin had started the penetrating oil process. Sanded & Rust Mort'ed everything, I really like that product. Original colors, two tone blue metallic w/ white & red pinstripes. Very patriotic.


----------



## Intense One (Sep 26, 2016)

Saw that bike at Dudley too.....was really tempting but pockets weren't full enough.  Great score


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 26, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Saw that bike at Dudley too.....was really tempting but pockets weren't full enough.  Great score



they never are..... :/


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 26, 2016)

Golly, put that Miss back on the right path, the Yellow Brick Road  That's swell!


----------



## Awhipple (Sep 26, 2016)

I want to see more after pictures.


----------



## mike j (Sep 27, 2016)

First off, sorry for the out of focus photo. I included it because it shows, just barely, the red pinstripe along the fender line. It also highlights two essentials for fine restoration work, beer & a four pound hammer. Have, in the last few days, primed & puttied, as needed. Used Rustoleum rusty metal primer as base. I think it is an excellent filling primer, though it takes forever to dry. Finished w/ gray primer. Wet weather is here for the next several days, so on hold for now.


----------



## mike j (Oct 7, 2016)

... a little progress.


----------



## tech549 (Oct 9, 2016)

looking good mike j.


----------



## sludgeguy (Oct 9, 2016)

Very nice, the colors work very well for the era!


----------



## mike j (Oct 29, 2016)

Well, she's rolling. Still a lot to do, including finding a light bar. I believe these colors are very close to original & went full on patriotic w/ the clay reds. Adding red peddle blocks too.


----------



## catfish (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## sludgeguy (Oct 29, 2016)

Looks really nice. All dressed up for a parade! Nice work.


----------



## tech549 (Oct 29, 2016)

NICE WORK MIKE J.


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 29, 2016)

mike j said:


> Well, she's rolling. Still a lot to do, including finding a light bar. I believe these colors are very close to original & went full on patriotic w/ the clay reds. Adding red peddle blocks too.
> 
> View attachment 376593



Very nice Mike great job sir.


----------



## Intense One (Oct 30, 2016)

I have an ol' '39Elgin girl I may have to send your way, Mike to get all purdied up and nice!  Great job on yours!


----------



## mike j (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks for all the great comments, they're very appreciated. Everything about this bike is as a result of this fantastic website. All parts or info. were obtained somehow thru here. I've been thinking long & hard ( well, not too ) about the vast difference between the Miss America & the Skylark. Catfish's beautiful recent acquisition is a great example. The 'Miss reminds me of Rosie the Riveter and the Skylark brings to mind a Rita Hayworth or Lana Turner-esque painting you'd see on the fuselage of a B-17 one other WW 2 warplanes. Just an opinion, I really like them both.


----------



## Barto (Oct 31, 2016)

Now that is a slick bike, great lines....great save, thanks for sharing 

Bart


----------



## None (Nov 6, 2016)

mike j said:


> Well, she's rolling. Still a lot to do, including finding a light bar. I believe these colors are very close to original & went full on patriotic w/ the clay reds. Adding red peddle blocks too.
> 
> View attachment 376593




Wow... she is BEAUTIFUL! Such a wonderful job. Thank you for sharing @mike j!


----------



## XBPete (Nov 7, 2016)

Nicely done! Very cool step through Mike!


----------



## mike j (May 5, 2017)

Took her out yesterday to wave the flags. Fabricated a light bar & picked up these hubcaps at Copake from tech549, I think they go great on her.


----------



## Scribble (May 5, 2017)

It's beautiful !!!


----------



## None (May 30, 2017)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## Buckeye17 (May 31, 2017)

Nice!!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 1, 2017)

Great restoration! You couldn't have picked a better color combination, including the tires!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 2, 2017)

Purdy girl!


----------

